# What needs to be stored in a fridge?



## lfcjfc (24 Jan 2011)

We have a pretty large fridge (not american style) but struggling to find space for all that needs to go in there because of all the jams, jars of sauces etc etc. We have one full shelf of the fridge given over to products in jars - things that I would never have gone the fridge for when I was a kid. I checked the storage instructions on some of the items. Things like jams said "refridgerate after opening" while other thing like pickles said "store in a cool, dry place". Would be interested to know what other people store their fridge as ours is driving me mad at the moment!


----------



## Caveat (24 Jan 2011)

Yeah, noticed that on those jars in recent years. Like you, these were never refrigerated when I was a kid.  I just keep them somewhere dark and cool. I don't refrigerate them - they usually don't last long enough to go off anyway in our house.

Might depend on the actual type of substance e.g. something "creamy" yes, I would probably keep in the fridge (mayo etc)  but e.g. pickles? - no way.  Sure they are pickled/preserved


----------



## huskerdu (24 Jan 2011)

It seems silly to keep jam/pickles in the fridge, as making jam or pickling is a method of preservation. But, if you open a jar of pickles, and keep it in a press in your heated kitchen, it won't last very long. That's why people used to have proper larders, which were unheated. 

I buy jam which is "home-made" by a small company and is made with no preservatives. I use very little jam and after about two months in the press, in the heated kitchen, the jam goes mouldy.. so I keep it in the fridge


----------



## xeresod (24 Jan 2011)

I keep all that sort of stuff in the fridge but is more for convienience than anything else so they're close to the meat, cheese etc they'll be used with.


----------



## JasCal (25 Jan 2011)

Very little.

My mum is italian - would kill me if caught keeping vegetables in there.


----------



## Caveat (25 Jan 2011)

JasCal said:


> caught keeping vegetables in there.


 
Is this common ?!

Aside from prepared/cooked or whatever we don't keep any veg in the fridge apart from the obvious salad stuff (lettuce, cucumber etc)


----------



## SoylentGreen (25 Jan 2011)

Yeah! We've started keeping jams in the fridge something we didn't have to do before. Other than that it's dairy products and meat and concentrated juices that have been opened.  We have a utility room that would have brass monkeys calling for a soldering iron so we keep veggies and fruits there.


----------



## TLC (25 Jan 2011)

I keep jams etc in the fridge too - they seem to get mouldy if I don't.On another topic I just got a new fridge delivered & wondered if the company are obliged to take away the packaging along with the old fridge?  The polystyrene stuff - is that ok for the recycle bin - I can't see any number on it (the logo for found on most plastics etc. that tells you if it can be recycled).
Thanks


----------



## horusd (25 Jan 2011)

The polystyrene stuff - is that ok for the recycle bin - I can't see any number on it (the logo for found on most plastics etc. that tells you if it can be recycled).

Yep, it can be recycled.


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jan 2011)

SoylentGreen said:


> We have a utility room that would have brass monkeys calling for a soldering iron so we keep veggies and fruits there.



You have the perfect larder. No need for a fridge for fruit and veg. 

However, as I said before, If your choice is between an heated  kitchen and the fridge, the fridge is a better place to keep fruit and veg if you want it to keep fresh for 4 or 5 days.


----------



## TLC (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks horusd - another little problem solved!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jan 2011)

Our house is generally freezing I suppose so as _huskerdu_ has said, probably helps in our to refrigerate or not to refrigerate decisions!


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jan 2011)

McCambridge brown bread lasts longer also if stored in fridge.


----------



## Derry (25 Jan 2011)

Polysterne packaging CANNOT be recycled, I had the same problem recently and rang my county council recycling centre, they told me that presently polystyrene CANNOT BE RECYCLED AND ADVISED ME TO PUT IT IN MY REGULAR REFUSE BIN !!!
Unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## SoylentGreen (26 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> Our house is generally freezing I suppose so as _huskerdu_ has said, probably helps in our to refrigerate or not to refrigerate decisions!


 
Just an aside,
We had a visitor over the Christmas and despite having the central heating on, gas fires on, an electric fan heater on, this person still needed a hot water bottle. Give me cold any time.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2011)

SoylentGreen said:


> Give me cold any time.


 
Me too.


----------



## JasCal (28 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> Is this common ?!
> 
> Aside from prepared/cooked or whatever we don't keep any veg in the fridge apart from the obvious salad stuff (lettuce, cucumber etc)



My other half has a habit of putting vegetables in the fridge, especially tomatoes.

Don't want to start a are tomatoes a fruit or a vegetable war.


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2011)

JasCal said:


> Don't want to start a are tomatoes a fruit or a vegetable war.


 There's no war; they are [broken link removed]


----------



## niceoneted (29 Jan 2011)

Cider/white wine/processo all chilled ready for when you come in from a hard days work. ;-)


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2011)

By the way, what's the problem with keeping veg in the fridge?


----------



## niceoneted (29 Jan 2011)

I would keep things like tomatoes, cucumber lettuce I suppose most overground veg in the fridge. Root veg and the likes in a dark press.


----------



## horusd (29 Jan 2011)

Tomatoes & cucumber eaten straight from the fridge taste yuk. Let them reach room temp. first.  If I know I'll be eating them ina day or so, I leave them out.


----------



## Caveat (30 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> By the way, what's the problem with keeping veg in the fridge?



Well, depends on the veg. Sometimes it's simply that it's not necessary. Also kills the flavour (tomatoes, mushrooms)

Carrots & parsnips can get sweaty more quickly.


----------



## becky (30 Jan 2011)

I keep most veg in the fridge in the summer as I don't have a cold enough room and found stuff was going off.  I take out what I will be using in the evening in the morning.

I don't eat carrots, parsnips in the summer so this type of food which I'm eating now isn't kept out.


----------



## SlugBreath (30 Jan 2011)

becky said:


> I don't eat carrots, parsnips in the summer


 
Is that because you do less cooking of hot food in the summer? Just thinking about this, we would still cook a hot meal during the day but have a salad at tea time.


----------



## Purple (30 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> Well, depends on the veg. Sometimes it's simply that it's not necessary. Also kills the flavour (tomatoes, mushrooms)
> 
> Carrots & parsnips can get sweaty more quickly.


Tomatoes etc I take out of the fridge the morning they are to be used (or the night before). I find that root veg is fine as long as it's taken out of any plastic packaging. Something like 40% of all veg bought in Ireland is thrown out because it's gone off. The fridge increases it's usable life by a good bit.


----------

